# Interactive Culinary Programs



## avidlearner (Aug 30, 2011)

The Ragosta Hotels Collection has introduced a new "Ask the Chef" interactive culinary program. The program includes a cookbook, which guests can receive upon stay at any Ragosta Hotels Collection hotel, however, there is also an online version that is accessible to everyone. Guests can access recipes, watch demonstrative videos and correspond with others and ask questions to Ragosta's Executive Chef Francesco Russo. What does everyone think of the concept? Has new media fundamentally changed the face of cookbooks and encouraged greater accessibility? Here's a link to the site if you're curious: http://www.ragostahotels.com/eng/gruppo_ragosta/askthechef.htm


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

New media has fundamentally changed the face of everything. It's just a matter of time before other kinds of media "catch up," imho. That is not to say I won't clutch with all my might onto media, outdated or no, that I adore, like books, by way of example.

As for the Ragosta Hotel Collection's "Ask the Chef" interactive culinary program: if I'm at a hotel, I'm most likely on vacation, and when I'm on vacation, I like to relax. So for me, on the surface, the program sounds a little tmi.


----------

